# Litter box training (inside pottying) to outside pottying



## Newpup (May 6, 2009)

Hi,
My puppy is 12 weeks old. He is currently using a litter pan very reliably. (He only has access to my kitchen and 2 hallways, but has always used his pan).

My question is this. How do I transition him to start using outside? My goal is to have him primarily go outside, but I will have to keep the litter I think because there may be times I am out longer than he can hold it at this point.

His litter box is in an expen with a bed.

I have not crate trained him yet, but am thinking I should do that next so that he gets used to it and starts sleeping in the crate? That way I could at least take him outside for the first potty of the day.

Any other suggestions for starting to transition to outside? I have been saying 'go potty' everytime he goes in his box, but not sure he would 'go on command' yet.

Should I just start taking him out frequently, but let him continue to use his box as he needs it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We do it all the time. The transition is not an issue. Taking out first thing in the morning is the way to do it, just like you were talking about. When they have to go, they have to go. Learning when that is wins most of the battle.

You have what you need to teach potty on command. When he goes into his litterbox, go stand beside it. Show no emotion, no eye contact, no talking. Don't use baby talk. The INSTANT he finishes pick him up and make a big party and tell him what a good boy he is for pottying in his box. Once he learns this game, catch him when he is heading to the box and say "go potty" once, or whatever command you want to use, and follow the same procedure I just listed.

This is exactly what we do and I can have one pottying on command in a few hours as soon as we get one alone after the last littermate has left. Once he learns what "go potty" means, you can add "go potty on ________".

I dont' even remember the last puppy we kept that had an accident in the house.


----------



## Newpup (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! So during the day should I just start taking him outside frequently throughout the day?

I am just not sure how to get him to 'prefer' to go outside. He runs over to his box so quickly to go (he's very good at that). At this point he has not concept of 'holding it', since he has never had to. If he heads to his box should I let him use that instead of trying to rush him outside at that point? 

I don't want to rush the process or confuse him especially since he is being so reliable with his pan. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Since he's reliable with the box I'd just be glad to accept that and just take him out when you know he has to go. Ours always learn to prefer to go outside but will still use a box or pad if they need to. It's a lot to expect for a little one to only go outside to start with and it's often a handy option to have some other method for when they just can't go out.

We put Juego in a large expen first thing in the morning, as we have done since the beginning, but just this week he has started waiting to potty to go out with the big dogs in the yard after we let them out. I think he's about 16 weeks now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that having your puppy go outdoors isn't a huge issue, since when they have to go, they just go. It's rare the dog who will prefer to rush back inside to pee on the pad/litter box when he's already outdoors. But yes..... I've heard there are some that do that. lol Rare though! 

If you want him to "tell" you he has to go outdoors, you can train him to ring a bell that you hang beside your door to go out in the back (or wherever you let him out). There are many threads in the Training Forum. Here are a few to get you started.....

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=386&highlight=bell+training

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2817&highlight=bell+training

If you decide to teach your puppy (what's his name? any pictures to share?  ) this method, it's because you want him to learn to ask for the door. he may not understand quite yet that it's because you want him to go out there to pee, but he will get the idea if that's what happens while he's out there and you have a real party over it! lol


----------

